
A Wall Street Informant Who Double-Crossed the FBI - pmcpinto
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-03-23/-bro-i-m-going-rogue-the-wall-street-informant-who-double-crossed-the-fbi
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13942266](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13942266)

